# Subtle i7 Style



## Dia01 (May 5, 2009)

Ok.  This is actually my first project log and I apologise in advance for the quality of the photo's, I only have a camera phone at the moment and don't plan on buying another camera for awhile, for obvious reasons.  Also forgive me with the title, couldn't think of anything else.

My selected build is as follows:

Lian Li PC-V1110 Black 
ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 Motherboard 	
Corsair TX-850 850W Power Supply 
Intel Core i7 920 	
XFX GTX275
Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3
OCZ Vertex Series SATA II 2.5" SSD 60GB
Swiftech Apogee GTZ CPU Waterblock
Swiftech Apogee-GTZ-CI7 1366 Bracket
Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev2 Reservoir 
Swiftech MCP655-B 12V Pump 	
Swiftech MCR220-QP Radiator 
ASUS DRW-22B1LT DVDRW
BenQ G2220HD 22in Widescreen LCD Monitor

I decided once again to go watercooling, the selected case should well be big enough to fulfill all my future water needs and was also chosen for its 'subdued style'.  A modular cabled PSU would have been nice but I just can't go past Corsair for their qaulity.  Obviously I decided to go an i7 system, the 920 is reasonably priced and the ASUS PT6 Deluxe is all that I should need.  Only chosen a single GTX275 for the time being, I may SLI later, not sure.  I decided to spend a little money on a decent SSD and am still yet to order another hard drive for storage and a set of decent radiator fans.

First picture of all the goodies which arrived today:






Bare chassis, the case is big but suprisingly not too bulky and is also quite light:





ASUS PT6 Deluxe V2, not too exicting I know:





Installed the PSU firstly then the CPU and Apogee Waterblock. The Apogee block's existing bracket had to be removed and the 1366 bracket was required to be installed.  I prefer to use MX-2 for the thermal interface using the line method.  Lastly mounted the motherboard, which was very easy due to the design of the removable mobo tray.





I have spent some time deciding on where to begin mounting the dual rad without modding the case too much.  The only viable solution is to install it in the position behind the hard drive cages.  If I use 20mm wide 120mm fans, there will be enough room, but I still will have to cut two exhaust holes in the side panel.  I know the case can be easily converted into water cooling using the two external  pre-fabicated tubing holes ontop of the case but I would definately rather the water loop to be internal.  Proposed position of the rad below.






From now, the side panel will have to be modded and the rad & res mounted before progressing.


----------



## phanbuey (May 5, 2009)

LOVE IT... lian li FTW!


----------



## MRCL (May 5, 2009)

Must...stop...drooling...


----------



## Dia01 (May 6, 2009)

Continuing on, the pump and reservoir needed to be mounted, so firstly I needed to find the best position for the pump.  I had no choice but to removed the rear HDD cage for more room.  Sat the pump in the most appropriate position taking careful consideration of the bending radius of the 1/2" tube for the inlet and the outlet.






Since the position of the outlet of the pump required a direct vertical entry, I had no choice but to drill a 32mm hole.  The hole will be suitably bushed later to protect the tubing from sharp edges.  (Please excuse the qaulity of the photo's)






Pump Mounted into position using the the foam under-base padding to hopefully eliminate any excess noise.







Since I don't want to de-face the case as much as practically needed, I made a small right angled aluminium bracket to support the reservoir.  This will be mounted off the front drive cage to allow easy access to the fill and drain ports.







Pump and reservoir mounted into final position.








Since it is getting late, I will have to resume tomorrow, that is hoping that the remainder of the parts arrive by mail.


----------



## crtecha (May 6, 2009)

Good lord that case looks massive 0_o.  Looks to be a great build.  subscribed


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 6, 2009)

I bet you this case mustav cost a lot!


----------



## Dia01 (May 6, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I bet you this case mustav cost a lot!



$405.00 AUD.  A little hard drilling holes etc in a new case, but hopefully it will work out for the better.


----------



## crtecha (May 6, 2009)

300 usd isnt too bad for a case of that magnitude.  Looks slick I love lian li cases


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 6, 2009)

Damn! I can even buy 2/3 of that case!


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2009)

I cant buy anything over 20$  will you sell me that for 20$ shipped to canada? (shipping will cost like 60$) xD


----------



## Dia01 (May 8, 2009)

Continuing on, mounting the 2 x 120mm radiator.  After some careful measurements, even using 20mm wide rad fans were not going to fit, so I had no choice but to remove the other drive cage.  Will still have plenty of storage space for my needs anyway.  Firstly, I needed to manufacture a supporting bracket for the rad, this bracket will be mounted from the bottom of the case with 2 stainless steel screws.  Picture show marking out of the bracket.






Next picture, completed bracket, I had also applied a foam under base which will go between the bottom of the case and the aluminium bracket.






Next picture, showing the front side rad mounted and secured.






And the rear showing the clearance between the side of the case and the rad.  The clearance was carefully measured to provide a snug fit between the side of the case when the fans are installed.


----------



## Dia01 (May 8, 2009)

Filled the loop with fluid and began testing for any leaks and aslo to remove any air bubles.  I was however a little lazy, I should have tested the loop outside the case but I was confident that the connections were sealed well enough.  Still awaiting for 2ea x Noctua 120mm fans and the Radgrilz to arrive for the rad.


----------



## Dia01 (May 13, 2009)

Since I had to remove both the bottom drive cages to allow room for the radiator and pump I needed to mod one of the drive cages and mount in the available 5 1/2" bays.  Due to the height clearance, I needed to reduce the height of the cage by 1/3rd so I could mount it on top of the bay partition.  You can see the size difference between the modded and un-modded cages.






Installed cage mod.






Still awaiting Noctua fans for the radiator so I can complete the exhaust on the side panel, clean up wiring and all should be completed.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 13, 2009)

nice work , i like your water cool build


----------



## denice25 (May 13, 2009)

looking nice...keep it up mate!


----------



## Dia01 (May 20, 2009)

Recieved the Noctua fans for the radiator and continued on:

Firstly, I needed to measure the correct positioning of the Radgrillz and begin to cut a rectangular hole to fit.  Being careful to prep up the side panel with masking tape.











A little touch up spray with flat black to cover the stainless steel screws borrowed from work.






Prior to fitting side panel, needed to do a little cable management.  A modular PSU would have been ideal but am still happy with the Corsair 850w.






Completed cable management.






Side panel with Radgrillz fitted and Noctua fans visible:







And just a few general pictures of the finished rig.











Now to overclock this sucker.  I have been able to reach 4GHZ quite easily with relatively little voltage increase so it will be interesting what I can reach.


----------



## techjunkie (May 20, 2009)

Maaaaan... this makes me want to go water cooling


----------



## Dia01 (May 20, 2009)

techjunkie said:


> Maaaaan... this makes me want to go water cooling



It's a bit dissapointing it is over, the fun really is in the build.


----------

